# Funny pic



## gnappi (Mar 7, 2019)

I wonder when I see pics like this whether it was staged or really found?


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Mar 7, 2019)

I vote staged.


----------



## LDUBS (Mar 7, 2019)

lckstckn2smknbrls said:


> I vote staged.




Me too. I mean come on. Anyone would snip the cable tie.


----------



## bcbouy (Mar 8, 2019)

it's just sloppy,right?? snip it off.


----------



## GTS225 (Mar 8, 2019)

Sure! Go ahead and snip it off. That way, at a later date, when you need to reach up in there for something unrelated, you can slice your hand open on the razor sharp edge, and get an infection, causing you to go to the doctor for an antibiotic shot, and/or prescription, while it takes three weeks for the healing process, causing you to miss out on some of the best fishing days in the last half decade.

Roger.....getting carried away with his "explanation"


----------



## LDUBS (Mar 8, 2019)

GTS225 said:


> Sure! Go ahead and snip it off. That way, at a later date, when you need to reach up in there for something unrelated, you can slice your hand open on the razor sharp edge, and get an infection, causing you to go to the doctor for an antibiotic shot, and/or prescription, while it takes three weeks for the healing process, causing you to miss out on some of the best fishing days in the last half decade.
> 
> Roger.....getting carried away with his "explanation"




FUNNY!!! :LOL2:


----------



## FormerParatrooper (Mar 12, 2019)

I have come across some pretty crazy things people do in construction. I almost believe someone could have actually done that.


----------



## KMixson (Mar 13, 2019)

It has to be staged. Why would you use a black cable tie on a red wire? :?:


----------



## bcbouy (Mar 13, 2019)

it's not even the right size.


----------



## Jim (Mar 14, 2019)

:LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2:


----------



## New River Rat (Mar 15, 2019)




----------



## lovedr79 (Mar 15, 2019)

i love the breaker pic.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Mar 15, 2019)

lovedr79 said:


> i love the breaker pic.


Jesus just close the cover on the fuse.


----------



## bcbouy (Mar 16, 2019)

my boat cutoff switch is starting to look like that 3rd pic.


----------



## jethro (Apr 3, 2019)




----------



## FormerParatrooper (May 3, 2019)

Solder being used to ground a Faraday Cage that has a piece of equipment that requires 430 volts.


----------



## gnappi (May 4, 2019)

FormerParatrooper said:


> Solder being used to ground a Faraday Cage that has a piece of equipment that requires 430 volts.



Interesting pic. Those wires may be copper with a silver plating for a bit of corrosion resistance, still that pic has me wondering. 

Industrial Faraday cages I've used for PLD, and EMI/RFI interference used a copper cage and flat copper grounds, most were actually soldered to a copper base which was grounded somehow out of sight. But since they don't actually experience / conduct voltage or current for these purposes, the ground is really about resistance / conductivity. Maybe lead would actually work as it's a very good conductor?


----------



## FormerParatrooper (May 6, 2019)

gnappi said:


> FormerParatrooper said:
> 
> 
> > Solder being used to ground a Faraday Cage that has a piece of equipment that requires 430 volts.
> ...




It was 50/50 solder. And for our purposes this was a incorrect ground. The ground is supposed to be isolated on a separate ground from anything else to keep from bringing interference inside of the cage. I did the RF testing with the ground installed like this because I had a new guy with me, and wanted him to see the difference between that and a proper ground. I tested at 128 MHz, the cage performed at -60 dB, once the proper ground was placed it increased to -94 Db. Not bad for a cage that was 20 years old and not really maintained by the customer.


----------

